# Anyone know how to make triglycurides go down?



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 25, 2022)

I am eating a LOT more salmon, low carbs, no sugar, no hydrogenated stuff. etc. I am exercising and drinking water not sodas, etc.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 25, 2022)

If I'm not mistaken, when I read about cinnamon helping to regulate blood sugar, which proved true for my dad, I think the article also said it helps with triglycurides. I can't be sure, knowing I read the cinnamon information a very long time ago. Eventually I told someone who asked his doctor at the VA about cinnamon and blood sugar, and he said the doctor agreed that it's helpful. You can often find answers to your questions like that at Dr. Mercola's website. How to improve health by first trying a natural approach.


----------



## ElCastor (Jul 25, 2022)

Here's a Mayo Clinic article on that very subject ...

_"Triglycerides are an important measure of heart health. Here's why triglycerides matter — and what to do if your triglycerides are too high."_

https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases...olesterol/in-depth/triglycerides/art-20048186


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)

Soy protein products, fatty fish, whole grains, quinoa, avocado, coconut oil, garlic, and cruciferous vegetables.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 25, 2022)

Patricia said:


> If I'm not mistaken, when I read about cinnamon helping to regulate blood sugar, which proved true for my dad, I think the article also said it helps with triglycurides. I can't be sure, knowing I read the cinnamon information a very long time ago. Eventually I told someone who asked his doctor at the VA about cinnamon and blood sugar, and he said the doctor agreed that it's helpful. You can often find answers to your questions like that at Dr. Mercola's website. How to improve health by first trying a natural approach.


Thank you, I had heard that too but forgot about it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 25, 2022)

I forgot what they said but Google has information on this.  I take zetia and a very low dose of rosuvastatin.  All my cholesterol and triglycerides numbers have normalized.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 25, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Anyone know how to make triglycerides go down?



"What's the best way to lower triglycerides?
*Healthy lifestyle choices are key:

    Exercise regularly.* Aim for at least 30 minutes of physical activity on most or all days of the week. Regular exercise can lower triglycerides and boost "good" cholesterol. Try to incorporate more physical activity into your daily tasks — for example, climb the stairs at work or take a walk during breaks.
*Avoid sugar and refined carbohydrates*. Simple carbohydrates, such as sugar and foods made with white flour or fructose, can increase triglycerides.
*    Lose weight*. If you have mild to moderate hypertriglyceridemia, focus on cutting calories. Extra calories are converted to triglycerides and stored as fat. Reducing your calories will reduce triglycerides.
*Choose healthier fats.* Trade saturated fat found in meats for healthier fat found in plants, such as olive and canola oils. Instead of red meat, try fish high in omega-3 fatty acids — such as mackerel or salmon. Avoid trans fats or foods with hydrogenated oils or fats.
*Limit how much alcohol you drink.* Alcohol is high in calories and sugar and has a particularly potent effect on triglycerides. If you have severe hypertriglyceridemia, avoid drinking any alcohol."


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 25, 2022)

Nathan said:


> "What's the best way to lower triglycerides?
> *Healthy lifestyle choices are key:
> 
> Exercise regularly.* Aim for at least 30 minutes of physical activity on most or all days of the week. Regular exercise can lower triglycerides and boost "good" cholesterol. Try to incorporate more physical activity into your daily tasks — for example, climb the stairs at work or take a walk during breaks.
> ...


Thank you, will give it a try.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 25, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I forgot what they said but Google has information on this.  I take zetia and a very low dose of rosuvastatin.  All my cholesterol and triglycerides numbers have normalized.


That's great!  I gather those are prescriptions, right?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 25, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> That's great!  I gather those are prescriptions, right?


Yes, they are prescribed by my doctor.  I have not been able to take a lot of regular statins so he chose 10 mg. of Zetia once a day and 5 mg. of Rosuvastatin once a week.


----------



## oldman (Jul 26, 2022)

Sounds like you are doing the right things.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jul 26, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I am eating a LOT more salmon, low carbs, no sugar, no hydrogenated stuff. etc.


Are you checking food ingredients for sneaky sugars?  My triglycerides dropped when I reduced my sugar intake to approx 12 grams a day (the blood test was about 3 months after I reduced my sugar intake).
But, there are so many sneaky added sugars in food (and apparently fruit juice is as bad as soda pop even if no added sugar), I need to read all the packages at the store, just the other day I saw a bag of seasoned frozen vegetables that had several grams of added sugar.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 26, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Are you checking food ingredients for sneaky sugars?  My triglycerides dropped when I reduced my sugar intake to approx 12 grams a day (the blood test was about 3 months after I reduced my sugar intake).
> But, there are so many sneaky added sugars in food (and apparently fruit juice is as bad as soda pop even if no added sugar), I need to read all the packages at the store, just the other day I saw a bag of seasoned frozen vegetables that had several grams of added sugar.


yes, I read all of the ingredients.  but I didn't know about the fruit juices being bad also.  Thanks for the information.  I am very diligent about being healthy but not a fanatic.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 27, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I am eating a LOT more salmon, low carbs, no sugar, no hydrogenated stuff. etc. I am exercising and drinking water not sodas, etc.



Are your lab levels trending down to reflect your lifestyle changes?   You're doing the right things.  

Another thing you could add is choosing healthy fats which goes beyond avoiding hydrogenated fats.  Choose extra virgin olive oil, avocado oil, grassfed beef and dairy.   Seed oils are higher in Omega-6 fatty acids which are inflammatory.  Grain fed animals are usually force-fed in confined environments and have a much more unhealthy fatty acid profile than their pasture raised counterparts.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 27, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I am eating a LOT more salmon, low carbs, no sugar, no hydrogenated stuff. etc. I am exercising and drinking water not sodas, etc.


From this article,  triglycerides are needed, present, and necessary for life. >>
"https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triglyceride
A *triglyceride* (*TG*, *triacylglycerol*, *TAG*, or *triacylglyceride*) is an ester derived from glycerol and three fatty acids (from _tri-_ and _glyceride_).[1] *Triglycerides are the main constituents of body fat in humans and other vertebrates*, as well as vegetable fat.[2] 

*They are also present in the blood to enable the bidirectional transference of adipose fat and blood glucose from the liver, and are a major component of human skin oils.[3]"*


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 27, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> From this article,  triglycerides are needed, present, and necessary for life. >>
> "https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triglyceride
> A *triglyceride* (*TG*, *triacylglycerol*, *TAG*, or *triacylglyceride*) is an ester derived from glycerol and three fatty acids (from _tri-_ and _glyceride_).[1] *Triglycerides are the main constituents of body fat in humans and other vertebrates*, as well as vegetable fat.[2]
> 
> *They are also present in the blood to enable the bidirectional transference of adipose fat and blood glucose from the liver, and are a major component of human skin oils.[3]"*



If she was concerned she had too few to meet those functions, she would have asked how to make them go up.   I've seen them low in my work and it's not a good thing.  Neither is too high.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 27, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> If she was concerned she had too few to meet those functions, she would have asked how to make them go up.   I've seen them low in my work and it's not a good thing.  Neither is too high.


Maybe.    
Most people do not have a clue,   and trust their doctor in error.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 28, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Are your lab levels trending down to reflect your lifestyle changes?   You're doing the right things.
> 
> Another thing you could add is choosing healthy fats which goes beyond avoiding hydrogenated fats.  Choose extra virgin olive oil, avocado oil, grassfed beef and dairy.   Seed oils are higher in Omega-6 fatty acids which are inflammatory.  Grain fed animals are usually force-fed in confined environments and have a much more unhealthy fatty acid profile than their pasture raised counterparts.


I have strayed off my healthy diet and enjoyed carbs and wasn't taking my fish oil supplements.  I am back to eating healthy and taking the supplements and exercising.  Thank you.  I will see how my triglycerides are in 6 months when I get the blood drawn again.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 28, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I have strayed off my healthy diet and enjoyed carbs and wasn't taking my fish oil supplements.  I am back to eating healthy and taking the supplements and exercising.  Thank you.  I will see how my triglycerides are in 6 months when I get the blood drawn again.


Isn't it odd,  or is it normal,  that "doctors" under ama measure a lot of different things and yet are the leading cause of death in the usa today,  having grown fast into that position over the last seventy-five years every year now.  

And the holistic, nd, natural health providers don't measure anything like that,  and produce health in their clients every day,  starting the first day they visit .....

i.e. it helps to keep seeking someone who has provided actual truthful honest health regularly,  
instead of seeking in a system that provides more and more tests, and less health, daily.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 28, 2022)

I go for my blood/urine labs in a couple of weeks. They are typically within normal ranges, and at 75, I'm not likely to make any big life style/dietary changes.  I just take the drugs my doctor says to take, and hope for the best.


----------



## StephanieLewisLongevity (Aug 28, 2022)

Patricia said:


> If I'm not mistaken, when I read about cinnamon helping to regulate blood sugar, which proved true for my dad, I think the article also said it helps with triglycurides. I can't be sure, knowing I read the cinnamon information a very long time ago. Eventually I told someone who asked his doctor at the VA about cinnamon and blood sugar, and he said the doctor agreed that it's helpful. You can often find answers to your questions like that at Dr. Mercola's website. How to improve health by first trying a natural approach.


Dr. Mercola uses very shady science to support what he does. I am 100% I to alternative treatments, but very careful where the info comes from.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Aug 28, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> yes, I read all of the ingredients.  but I didn't know about the fruit juices being bad also.  Thanks for the information.  I am very diligent about being healthy but not a fanatic.


Here are some sugars that are put in foods, even in things that don’t need sugar added to it.


----------



## Santiago (Sep 8, 2022)

Citrus Bergamot from sotalix may help. I have been taking this product for the past 2 weeks as recommended by a friend who had great luck with it reducing her cholesterol. I feel I have more energy so far and am looking forward to see my blood test results that I am having done in 60 days. I like the fact that it is a high dose and one capsule is all you take once a day.


----------



## Jedi Lady (Nov 7, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I am eating a LOT more salmon, low carbs, no sugar, no hydrogenated stuff. etc. I am exercising and drinking water not sodas, etc.


Juice Plus Berry Blend. I have reduced my triglycerides twice with these. Diet and exercise never worked for me, but this supplement got me off of the watch list twice. It's expensive, but worth it. Your whole cholesterol profile will improve.

I weighed 180 at age 34, had tryglicerides at 245 or so. Went and spent a year exercising and dieting and lost 40 lbs. Triglycerides went to 350. Started taking Berry Blend and within 3 months tryglicerides were at 190 and the doctors released me from the needing meds watch list.  I am loathe to getting on meds.  Tryglicerides went up again in the last couple of years, though not as high, and I brought them down again with Berry Blend (in my 50's now).  

I am also genetically prone to high blood pressure in age, and it's always high when my weight is up, which it is now, and I am bringing it down with a Mexican tea. Therbal Espigal 120/80 is what it is called. Difficult to find when ordering from the states. 

I don't know if these natural remedies can get you off of meds, but they have kept me from having to take meds, so far.

Now tell me, has any woman in her 50's ever actually managed to lose weight? Do I just have to stay fit and strong until after menopause? I already eat healthy and not very much. I am more active than anyone I know.  I am stronger than all of my friends. The only women I know who lost weight in their 50's were sick (cancer and pancreatitis). Why did my body just suddenly give up being slender and curvy and how do I convince it to get healthy again?


----------



## TurnedupFitness (Nov 28, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I am eating a LOT more salmon, low carbs, no sugar, no hydrogenated stuff. etc. I am exercising and drinking water not sodas, etc.


----------

